# Aging mice



## Alvina (Oct 8, 2017)

This may have already been discussed, oh well.
My mice are around 1year and a couple of months so they arent young.
Owning my troublesome trio is my first time so I dont really know what the *signs of an aging mouse are/ whats normal for an old mouse?*
One of my mice has detrioriated rapidly over the past couple of months; she has a huntched back but still can climb- sort of, fur is thining on her head, unlike her sisters she just sits and stares for a while and i have just notice today walking seems to be now more of a effort and sometimes wobbles when moving up and down the ladders. She used to be the "boss" mouse of the colony and the largest so we called her Beastie( from the Burns poem and the others called Wee and Timorous aka Tiny tim) but now shes the smallest. My local exotic vet has not been very helpful on past problems with the mice, so i have sought to get the views of people with experience before I put my money down the drain.:Shifty

Thanks


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

My mice have always developed large tumours and have had to be put to sleep, before they reached 2 years old. 
Is she tame enough for you to hand feed some extra treats to? It’s possible she’s not getting the best bits of food now she’s slowing down and the others are taking them.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks for your reply
Beastie passed away a month or so.
Xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that hope the others are well xx


----------

